# Can you recommend Alde Warm Water Heating?



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello,

May I ask members who have Alde heating fitted to their m'homes if you would recommend the system?

How does it compare with Truma 6 warm air and is it worth the extra cost as an optional extra on a new m'home ?

Bob


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Yes I prefer the ALDE system in my current motorhome to the Truma we had in previous ones

and if I were to buy a new camper I would look to get another Alde system

they both have pros & cons 


from a standing cold start the TRUMA will give you warmth quicker than the ALDE

I like the fact that when driving in the winter my engine will warm the rear via a heat exchanger & the ALDE system (plenty of info on this forum about this -try the search function)


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have never had a MH with the Alde system but my concern would be the additional weight of it (compared to a Truma warm air system that is) 

Obviously thats not too much of an issue if you are looking at a mega MH of course!


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

I have the Alde System and would highly reccomend it, it warms the whole van and is not a dry heat I would recommend getting the heat exchanger this enables you to warm the van whilst moving and the added bonus of a full hot tank of water when you arrive the only negative is that the system does use a little more gas than the Truma but it is not excessive if you use the programmer


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

BarnacleBob said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I ask members who have Alde heating fitted to their m'homes if you would recommend the system?
> 
> ...


Top class system.

We are having an upgrade done soon so that the engine keeps the system and water hot when driving


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Once we had used the Alde system it came to be top of our list for future motorhomes. As already said the main benefits are that there are no cold spots and the air is not stuffy to breath, the later is really noticeable to me.

What is the difference in weight between the two systems? I don't think it can be an issue as the Alde radiators are not radiators such as you have at home but lightweight aluminium fins. The more important point is having the space available to hide them.

Ron


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Always had Truma systems on previous MH's, until the last one, (Burstner 850) Which had the full Alde system,,

When that was up to be replaced, a Alde heater, for all the reason above, was in the top 5 on the "must have" list 

Not as quick to heat up on cold start up, but a more even heat throughout the MH, but never a problem, as its already been running via the heat exchanger whilst driving

Most even have the reverse cycle pump, that puts heat back into the engine, when that's cold , have used it a couple of time,


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Dixi said:


> I have the Alde System and would highly reccomend it, it warms the whole van and is not a dry heat I would recommend getting the heat exchanger this enables you to warm the van whilst moving and the added bonus of a full hot tank of water when you arrive the only negative is that the system does use a little more gas than the Truma but it is not excessive if you use the programmer


Would second that emotion! Alde heating is brilliant. Would never want to go back to Truma blown air.

Sal


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We prefer Alde even though I liked warm air in our house!
Only down side is lack of parts dealers in Europe.
Patrick


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Alde is a sister company to Truma. That is why you will find some Truma parts on Alde equipment.

Having had all sorts of heating I would say that Alde is without doubt the best. Quiet, dust free, draft free, just like having proper radiators at home. But weight is a little more so converters have to factor this into their design calculations. Warm up time is a little longer than blown warm air so we stay in bed for another quarter of an hour before we get up!

C.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*heating*

Torn between the two.

ALDE has more options, see the previous posts. Will link one when I get chance.

TM


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Truma*

One of the biggest benefits in cold weather truma is crap on electric were alde is just as good as gas as it s on lecy in other words truma s good as long as its on gas does that make sense


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

to get an idea what is available for the ALDE system goto their uk website & download the catalogue

alde catalogue

or take a look at their main Swedish website

Alde SE

Blimmey wish I hadn't looked now theres some new stuff on there

eg HEATED FLOOR MAT FOR DRIVERS CAB


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Our is an Alde system with an Ebersacher diesel burner for heating the water. It is excellent, far better than previous systems we have had, Alan.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

+1 more for Alde.

Had numerous caravans and one previous motorhome with blown air and after feeling the difference with the new motorhome, we won't go back.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*mentioned*

Our previous Eura Mobil had blow air, gas only. Was great in the winter, but thirsty and noisy.

When we got the Frankia, it was ALDE Gas or Electric.

I fitted a heat exchanger so it could heat from the engine on the move. I then looked to get the Mercedes Everspacher that would only fire up with the engine to run independently. Thanks to trek, I was put in-touch with Euro Commercials at Bridgend. I wired a cable and new switch in. Euro Commercials who went online to Mercedes and recoded the ECU so that we can run the eberspacher independent of the Engine.

So after a bit of work, we can now heat by

Gas
Electric
Diesel
Engine heat

In addition, if on EHU and or have been heating the ALDE by gas and getting ready to set off. Pressing the "rest" function on the Mercedes cab heater energises the mercedes pump. This then heats the engine from the ALDE. So no cold start.

If the Engine and the ALDE is cold. We ca manually fire up the Eberspacher or time it to come on via the Mercedes OBC.

And you can even go as far as getting the Eberspacher fitted with a special unit. So if you are on holiday in Barbados in winter and have realised you forgot to drain your MH, sat in the freezing cold. You can command it to fire up via GSM CallTronic

Excellent System


----------

